# GM of Snow Operations and Sales



## SV Enterprises

The *General Manager of Snow Operations* at SV is responsible to:


Perform all sales functions for the Snow Operations division including but not limited to cold calls, setting and attending sales meetings, networking, closing sales, conducting presentations to perspective customers as needed, etc.
Prepare snow plans for new and existing accounts including but not limited to bids, account setup, route allocation for plowing/shoveling/salting, calculation of production rates, finalize job costing, etc.
Understand and be committed to providing services that exceed the company standards through successful completion of plowing/salting operations and to communicate with the client base to ensure customer satisfaction on all efforts.
Initiate call to all applicable staff to be prepared of impending storms and to "kick-off" plowing operations in a team approach.
Narrate all snow operations meetings coordinating sub-contractors, employees and all field operations in a timely and efficient way in addition to general snow trainings, or generic meetings.
Over-see all snow and ice management operations
Orchestrate equipment and staffing allocation at all times including any short-falls.
Coordinate sidewalk crews with plow trucks ensuring sidewalks are completed first.
Ensure all safety policies and protocols are being enforced at all times during the completion of plowing/salting operations to maintain a safe and incident free "workplace".
Help facilitate the completion of snow and ice management operations within the projected target hours.
Perform site inspections during and after snow/ice events to ensure successful and accurate completion of all routes is done.
Collect, analyze, complete and turn-in all required paperwork from staff in a timely and efficient manner.
Directly manage all sub-contractors. Duties to include but not be limited to training of how to facilitate timely and efficient snow plowing operations per our requirements, moving from site to site as needed, collecting accurate and fully completed log sheets on a site by site basis for accounting, etc.
Over-see overall maintenance of company rolling stock and equipment for the snow and ice division.
Utilize company CRM and analyze all KPI's to report to the President on a regular basis
Monitor all division marketing efforts for accurate messaging and content on a regular basis.
Set and communicate personal performance goals and objectives with the president
Achieve the Certified Snow Professional status within two years of employment - if not already done.
Applications Currently Being Accepted Online:
General Manager of Snow Operations - Azoosment Park (applicantstack.com)


----------



## SilverPine

Location? We have a Santa's village here in Canada.. but I feel this is a different one.


----------



## Western1

Looks like Dundee Illinois


----------



## SV Enterprises

SilverPine said:


> Location? We have a Santa's village here in Canada.. but I feel this is a different one.


Dundee, IL


----------



## Landgreen

Salary?


----------



## Landgreen

SHAWZER said:


> Sounds like a 3 person job .


Sounds like a candidate with those qualifications would just start their own operation.


----------



## Fourteen Contracting Inc.

SV Enterprises said:


> The *General Manager of Snow Operations* at SV is responsible to:
> 
> Directly manage all sub-contractors. Duties to include but not be limited to training of how to facilitate timely and efficient snow plowing operations per our requirements, moving from site to site as needed, collecting accurate and fully completed log sheets on a site by site basis for accounting, etc.
> Applications Currently Being Accepted Online:
> General Manager of Snow Operations - Azoosment Park (applicantstack.com)


Hmmmmm


----------



## Chineau

what is minimum wage in Illinois?
maybe it is different there, if you have your poop in a group enough to run that snow show...why wouldn't I just run my own?
maybe three people and a herd of reindeer


----------



## jonniesmooth

Fourteen Contracting Inc. said:


> Hmmmmm
> 
> View attachment 215852


I got the impression this was a theme park, and the job was for their on site location.
But the second part implys they are doing contract work for others. 
Sounds like a nightmare job, how many assistant managers are there?


----------



## Fourteen Contracting Inc.

jonniesmooth said:


> I got the impression this was a theme park, and the job was for their on site location.
> But the second part implys they are doing contract work for others.
> Sounds like a nightmare job, how many assistant managers are there?


This is the other stuff they do....
https://santasvillagedundee.com/other-services/snow-ice-management/Doesn't seem like a nightmare job, looks like you're just be reporting to the CEO and there is another general manager


----------



## cwren2472

Chineau said:


> maybe it is different there, if you have your poop in a group enough to run that snow show...why wouldn't I just run my own?
> maybe three people and a herd of reindeer


By that rationale, every senior manager who isn't an owner at every large scale snow removal company is crazy for working there.


----------



## Mike_PS

let's stick to the topic and if not interested in the position, then no need to post within this thread.

also, @SV Enterprises, probably a good idea to answer some of the legit questions from members that may be, or seem to to be, interested


----------



## EWSplow

Landgreen said:


> Sounds like a candidate with those qualifications would just start their own operation.





Chineau said:


> what is minimum wage in Illinois?
> maybe it is different there, if you have your poop in a group enough to run that snow show...why wouldn't I just run my own?
> maybe three people and a herd of reindeer


Unlike others, I don't think this is such a bad gig.
Sure you still have all of the headaches with employees, subs, etc, but not the financial responsibilities. 
Not much different than a construction project manager. 
For the right pay, this could be a decent job.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

EWSplow said:


> Unlike others, I don't think this is such a bad gig.
> Sure you still have all of the headaches with employees, subs, etc, but not the financial responsibilities.
> Not much different than a construction project manager.
> For the right pay, this could be a decent job.


It all depends on the actual size of the company, IMO. Could be decent, but if it's more than small-medium size operation, someone is going to be working 100+ hours regularly based on the job description.


----------



## EWSplow

Mark Oomkes said:


> It all depends on the actual size of the company, IMO. Could be decent, but if it's more than small-medium size operation, someone is going to be working 100+ hours regularly based on the job description.


With some snow only operations, the work is year round, with sales, etc in the off season. 
If not, it might be a good job something for someone who does something else in the summer.
Maybe the OP can provide a little more information.


----------



## SV Enterprises

Landgreen said:


> Salary?


$50,000-60,000 / year Salary
plus bonus based off sales totals


----------



## SV Enterprises

Chineau said:


> what is minimum wage in Illinois?
> maybe it is different there, if you have your poop in a group enough to run that snow show...why wouldn't I just run my own?
> maybe three people and a herd of reindeer


Minimum Wage is $11.00/hr in Illinois


----------



## SV Enterprises

jonniesmooth said:


> I got the impression this was a theme park, and the job was for their on site location.
> But the second part implys they are doing contract work for others.
> Sounds like a nightmare job, how many assistant managers are there?


Santa's Village is an amusement park, however we also run several other businesses including snow/ice management, landscape materials, etc. 
DEFINATELY NOT A NIGHTMARE JOB! I have worked for the company for over 10 years - it is an amazing company that takes pride in the way it treats its employees. Our snow/ice management side is not huge, just big enough to make some money, and keep everyone busy during our slower months. Multiple forms off management working with this GM position to organize and execute the snow/ice operations.


----------



## SV Enterprises

Mark Oomkes said:


> It all depends on the actual size of the company, IMO. Could be decent, but if it's more than small-medium size operation, someone is going to be working 100+ hours regularly based on the job description.


We are a small/medium snow/ice removal company. We define ourselves as "boutique" - we are not looking to be a HUGE competitor in the snow/ice management industry - just keeping ourselves busy during our slower times, and making a little money treating every customer like they are the only customer!


----------



## SV Enterprises

EWSplow said:


> With some snow only operations, the work is year round, with sales, etc in the off season.
> If not, it might be a good job something for someone who does something else in the summer.
> Maybe the OP can provide a little more information.


This is a full time year round position, as this position would entail bidding/selling the snow contracts during the spring/summer/fall, and then organizing all snow efforts during the winter season.


----------



## SV Enterprises

Fourteen Contracting Inc. said:


> Hmmmmm
> 
> View attachment 215852


We currently DO NOT have any subcontractors, however should the business grow to the point of needing them, this position would coordinate them - that is why it is in the job description. Obviously if that were to change the website verbiage would change.


----------



## GMC Driver

SV Enterprises said:


> We are a small/medium snow/ice removal company. We define ourselves as "boutique" - we are not looking to be a HUGE competitor in the snow/ice management industry - just keeping ourselves busy during our slower times, and making a little money treating every customer like they are the only customer!


I like what you say. But Illernois?

Don't have any opportunities a bit further south, say Texas? They get snow now.


----------



## WIPensFan

Definitely sounds worse than it probably is. It does sound like a non-stop job:laugh: Thank you for answering all the questions, that really helps interested candidates narrow in on whether or not they could handle the position.
Good luck!


----------



## Luther

cwren2472 said:


> By that rationale, every senior manager who isn't an owner at every large scale snow removal company is crazy for working there.


Agreed. A great strong and highly experienced senior manager, general manager, director of operations....whatever title you want to give it will in most cases have a very strong ownership mentality, but typically is not the entrepreneur type. These are two totally different types of people. Good owners make poor managers. One enhances the other, and they need each other. It takes years if not decades of experience, hard work climbing the ladder, learning how to manage people and equipment and juggle three balls, then four, then five, then 10, 12 or more at the same time in order to run an operation of significance. The owner needs to spend his time doing other things. The owner is the problem if he's meddling, interfering or micromanaging the operations. Unfortunately I think they'll have a difficult time finding a quality someone who checks all those boxes that will settle for the salary posted.


----------



## Luther

SV Enterprises said:


> The *General Manager of Snow Operations* at SV is responsible to:
> 
> 
> Perform all sales functions for the Snow Operations division including but not limited to cold calls, setting and attending sales meetings, networking, closing sales, conducting presentations to perspective customers as needed, etc.
> Prepare snow plans for new and existing accounts including but not limited to bids, account setup, route allocation for plowing/shoveling/salting, calculation of production rates, finalize job costing, etc.
> Understand and be committed to providing services that exceed the company standards through successful completion of plowing/salting operations and to communicate with the client base to ensure customer satisfaction on all efforts.
> Initiate call to all applicable staff to be prepared of impending storms and to "kick-off" plowing operations in a team approach.
> Narrate all snow operations meetings coordinating sub-contractors, employees and all field operations in a timely and efficient way in addition to general snow trainings, or generic meetings.
> Over-see all snow and ice management operations
> Orchestrate equipment and staffing allocation at all times including any short-falls.
> Coordinate sidewalk crews with plow trucks ensuring sidewalks are completed first.
> Ensure all safety policies and protocols are being enforced at all times during the completion of plowing/salting operations to maintain a safe and incident free "workplace".
> Help facilitate the completion of snow and ice management operations within the projected target hours.
> Perform site inspections during and after snow/ice events to ensure successful and accurate completion of all routes is done.
> Collect, analyze, complete and turn-in all required paperwork from staff in a timely and efficient manner.
> Directly manage all sub-contractors. Duties to include but not be limited to training of how to facilitate timely and efficient snow plowing operations per our requirements, moving from site to site as needed, collecting accurate and fully completed log sheets on a site by site basis for accounting, etc.
> Over-see overall maintenance of company rolling stock and equipment for the snow and ice division.
> Utilize company CRM and analyze all KPI's to report to the President on a regular basis
> Monitor all division marketing efforts for accurate messaging and content on a regular basis.
> Set and communicate personal performance goals and objectives with the president
> Achieve the Certified Snow Professional status within two years of employment - if not already done.
> Applications Currently Being Accepted Online:
> General Manager of Snow Operations - Azoosment Park (applicantstack.com)


With all due respect, HR (or whoever the author of this position description is) has duplicated some of the duties, and neglected to include others that should be vital to the position. Good luck in your endeavor to find this key person. Based on my little bit of snooping around I bet that is a fun place to be part of.


----------



## cwren2472

Luther said:


> Unfortunately I think they'll have a difficult time finding a quality someone who checks all those boxes that will settle for the salary posted.


Agreed - that is a pretty tall order for $50k a year unless those performance bonuses are very sizable.


----------



## BossPlow2010

cwren2472 said:


> Agreed - that is a pretty tall order for $50k a year unless those performance bonuses are very sizable.


Maybe there's a fast pass included...


----------



## cwren2472

BossPlow2010 said:


> Maybe there's a fast pass included...


Luther did say it sounded like a fun place to work...

Unlimited roller coasters during breaktime has _gotta_ be worth 25k a year, easy. Screw healthcare.


----------

